# Need help with Wifi Antenna for Huawei E5172 Router



## vik_joy (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi,

I've airtel 4g connection, the router is huawei e5172. i am thinking of getting an external antenna for this router, as the internal antenna apparently is giving poor signal. I live in newtown, rajarhat, kolkata. almost all the time i see either two or one bar signal, sometimes none.
so i was thinking of getting an external one.

my first question is, will an external antenna help to get a better signal?
and if does, then what antenna will be best suited for this router?

i searched online, and found: HUAWEI B593 4G LTE Antenna is supposedly the one for this router, but i think this item is not sold in india, or if does will be a very high priced item.
i found this in amazon.in: TP-Link TL-ANT2408C Wireless Antennas - Buy TP-Link TL-ANT2408C Wireless Antennas Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

this antenna also matched the working bandwidth range (2.4ghz) of the router.

need your expert advice.

thank you guys.


----------

